# vb6 Thread



## Peter Parker (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe generell einer Frage zu Visual Basic 6. Ist es Möglich mit Threads zu arbeiten, damit meine ich aber nicht die Simmulierten Threads über Formulare, sonder richtige wie in Java oder anderen Programmiersprachen?

Danke und Gruß 
Peter


----------



## Thomas Darimont (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Ja, siehe ( http://www.freevbcode.com/ShowCode.Asp?ID=1287 ) -> createThread ...

Gruß Tom


----------



## Peter Parker (12. Mai 2005)

Ok danke, werde mir das mal durch lesen.


----------

